# Phoenix AZ LRM TOUR STOP



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup! Peeps! Dam this year is coming up fast and lets get ready for our 10th Anniversary Tour Run. All FK members post up from AZ some pics of your bikes. Dam we gonna have fun out there. I know TONYO might have some special tricks up his sleeve. FinestKreations Bike Club NYC is rollin to Phoenix to support the movement.


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish you guys good luck


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

umm I ain't got no tricks I'm just taking my 20" and 16" ORIGINAL bikes :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:



















:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

You know thats a lie! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam who is going to be there! I want to see some action man never been to AZ but dam I cant wait every year seen it in the LRM and LRB mag and it seems like a good one. You guys post up some bike pics from AZ shows!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Dam to far for me.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: Last Year


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last Year TOO!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

niiiiiice that scooter is the shiz!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

FinestKreations B.C. is back for 05


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Jan 28 2005, 04:06 AM
> *niiiiiice that scooter is the shiz!
> [snapback]2650638[/snapback]​*


The scooter is owned by a little girl that loves Hello Kitty so before any haters out there starts talkin crap that's why it has Hello Kitty stuff on it. She won 1st place Special Interest last year.

The AZ show is usually pretty good. Slow Lane CC out of PHX always throws a big ass display, Majestics CC shows strong, FK is the strongest showing club that goes. I mean if you go to PHX you wouldn't believe the bikes we have that you've never seen before. I mean for reals these guys don' t travel out of state anymore :tears: I'm the only one that's made it out to Vegas for the past 2 years. Actually the scooter showed back in 2003 with me out in Vegas. Hopefully these guys will make the trip out there this year, Mortal Kombat has the 12" class easily, Resurrection Scooter has been retired for 2 or 3 years but he needs to bust out again, Fantasy AKA Tequila Sunrise (Still for sale at $3,000) will be showing in Vegas this year if he don't sell it between now and then.


As for me I'll be bringing out my 20" original and 16" originals this year :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wish you guys good luck throw it down homies them are some nice bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

THANKS! We try our best! Thats how FK does! :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

hey tony what happened to that article you wrote on mortal kombat? post it up in here.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LEGIONS SHOULD BE UP IN PHX THIS YEAR..............IF ALL GOES WELL..........


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

That would be cool! Dam I cant wait till Phoenix! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice bikes F.K


----------



## wax (Dec 25, 2004)

tight bikes


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: Couple more weeks guys are you going to make it??? :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 31 2005, 05:57 PM
> *:biggrin: Couple more weeks guys are you going to make it??? :uh:
> [snapback]2663093[/snapback]​*



Oh hell yeah. I'm strapping my 16" original to my back while I peddle my 20" original down the highway. I'll sleep on the ground in the fairground parking lot, I hope I can get a close spot :cheesy:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM Ill have the rental we will pick you up on the way to the show!LOL Hey check your E-mail homie!


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

damn boyz U got some tight shit out. Good luck! Can't wait for pics of the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

FinestKreations reppin big IVLIFE! We wint stop cause we cant stop. Many pics will be psoted after the show even the same night if I can get an ethernet connection at the hotel im staying at. :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup ASCO! Hows everything been man!




> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jan 31 2005, 08:32 AM
> *damn boyz U got some tight shit out. Good luck! Can't wait for pics of the show. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2663153[/snapback]​*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 3 2005, 07:26 PM
> *ttt :biggrin:
> [snapback]2678015[/snapback]​*



Hey man can you make me a handlebar stabilizer accessory like this? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Check out my new hooptie I'll be showin at the show. Better than my blue bike don't ya think? :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Tony! We need to get some chicks to pose with at the show man we suppose to be the top shit out there in AZ man! I know somebody gotta have the hookup on some sweet HYNAS! :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 3 2005, 10:04 AM
> *Check out my new hooptie I'll be showin at the show.  Better than my blue bike don't ya think?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2678160[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 3 2005, 08:16 PM
> *Hey Tony! We need to get some chicks to pose with at the show man we suppose to be the top shit out there in AZ man! I know somebody gotta have the hookup on some sweet HYNAS! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2678215[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah, hopefully my GF won't get pissed :roflmao: 

She claims she's not the jealous type. I try not to drool too badly at the show in front of her :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What do you think of the two new hoopties I recently acquired for the PHX show?

Hell yeah You'll see these babies gracing the floor inside this year.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

tight bikes!what's the show date? i might be able to make it with my sons bike.KOLOR ME PROUD!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Feb 4 2005, 03:59 AM
> *tight bikes!what's the show date? i might be able to make it with my sons bike.KOLOR ME PROUD!
> [snapback]2680113[/snapback]​*



March 6


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WASSUP PLAYAS! ONLY 3 weeks left untile the big show in AZ! Cant wait to see the AZ fam FK style!


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

tonyho stop claiming stuff as yours :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by terrible_@Feb 7 2005, 09:07 PM
> *tonyho stop claiming stuff as yours :uh:
> [snapback]2692263[/snapback]​*



:uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:nono: :buttkick: 





> _Originally posted by terrible_@Feb 7 2005, 11:07 AM
> *tonyho stop claiming stuff as yours :uh:
> [snapback]2692263[/snapback]​*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Only 3 weeks before I get to debut these beauties :biggrin:


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

G00D LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Feb 12 2005, 10:23 AM
> *G00D LUCK  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2714770[/snapback]​*


Wow Noe how did you manage to crack his account?


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Feb 12 2005, 10:55 AM
> *WHAT :biggrin:
> [snapback]2714820[/snapback]​*


Nevermind you're back, and so the hate returns.

Yes we already know, we all suck, we don't know how to build bikes worth a damn, and you have the baddest bike that will ever have been built in the history of lowrider bikes :uh: 

Hey have you ever met Terrible AKA Hopper Ali up in here? Why don't you two start your own hate topic against each other and go to town, he's almost as bad of a hater as you are, you two will bump heads very nicely :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2005, 01:52 AM
> *Wow Noe how did you manage to crack his account?
> [snapback]2714816[/snapback]​*


what are yo talking about tony?
:dunno:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt 1 more week guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Magic Valley (Feb 22, 2005)

don't forget to take pictures


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

No prob! Will be posting pics from AZ that same weekend if I can find a nice ethernet connect at the hotel! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Magic Valley_@Feb 22 2005, 11:35 AM
> *don't forget to take pictures
> [snapback]2761135[/snapback]​*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt :0


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

COUPLE MORE DAYS GUYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

like i said before, don't forget to post pics


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Pics will most likely be posted same night after the show if i can get an ethernet connection. Laptops are the best! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 25 2005, 02:36 PM
> *like i said before, don't forget to post pics
> [snapback]2776910[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good deal matt


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

THIS IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST TIME I ENTER A SHOW WITH A BIKE THIS IS THE FIRST BIKE I BUILD I THINK ITS MILD CLASS LOOK OUT FOR ME AT THE PHX SHOW IT'LL BE A BLUE BIKE WITH SILVER STRIPPING AND BLUE MARBLIZE GRAPHICS ONE DAY I BUILD BIKES LIKE HOW FINEST CREATIONS DOES. LOOK OUT FOR ME FC


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

GOOD LUCK FINESTKREATIONS B.C. AT THE PHX SHOW MARCH 6.

FINEST KREATIONS B.C.
2005 -FLORIDA 

(COMING SOON)-TEARSOFACLOWN2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how many memebers do you have in your all club from coast to coast :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good luck to everyone competing at that show


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

wuts up to everybody. wishin everyone a good luck for the phnx show. ill be out there with my barnd new 20" full custom bike "Aftershock." so ill be reppin Neighborhood Dreams bike club out there. good luck to all u again.


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

hey do any of u guys from finest kreations know if Mike Lopez is gonna be out there at phnx??????????? can someone let me know if he is. thnx ill appreciate it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Feb 27 2005, 07:17 AM
> *hey do any of u guys from finest kreations know if Mike Lopez is gonna be out there at phnx??????????? can someone let me know if he is. thnx ill appreciate it.
> [snapback]2782161[/snapback]​*


dont think he's comning out to this show.

where's the pics of aftershock? I think I heard of that bike before earlier this year, is Nbhood dreams BC out from Cali?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 26 2005, 07:53 AM
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST TIME  I ENTER A SHOW WITH A BIKE THIS IS THE FIRST BIKE I BUILD I THINK ITS MILD CLASS LOOK OUT FOR ME AT THE PHX SHOW IT'LL BE A BLUE BIKE WITH SILVER STRIPPING AND BLUE MARBLIZE GRAPHICS ONE DAY I BUILD BIKES LIKE HOW FINEST CREATIONS DOES. LOOK OUT FOR ME FC
> [snapback]2778635[/snapback]​*


Yo man post a pic of your bike. If you're unaffiliated with a club FK is always recruiting new members. WE're looking for serious builders out there looking to pour their pride and effort into their bike to build it up to the best in their class. We're recruiting serious builders out there that want to be part of our humble little club :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tony, matt, where's the pics from today's show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 6 2005, 08:21 PM
> *tony, matt, where's the pics from today's show?
> [snapback]2817048[/snapback]​*



Good question Noe. Tony O, where are the pictures? None of that Im too tired to post shit. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, matt said he might post them after the show. wait a minute, he said something about pedalscraper.com being there, does this mean we have to wait and wait and wait........

just kidding matt :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:0


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

just wanted to wish FK good luck...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*congrats to tony o for a 1st place win this weekend!!!!*_


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 7 2005, 07:36 AM
> *congrats to tony o for a 1st place win this weekend!!!!
> [snapback]2818786[/snapback]​*


Where are the pics?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

tony took a bunch....i unfortunately only got a pic of mine :angry: :angry: ..i was really busy with my son!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WHAT DID TONYO PLACE 1ST IN??


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i wanna say radical......could be wrong


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it had to be radical, i think that's what tony was going for


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO IF IT WAS RADICAL AND HE TOOK FIRST.......THEN THAT MEANS HE MUST HAVE PLACED 1ST IN SWEEPSTAKES...........WAY TO GO TONYO.........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep,


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*here is a pic of my 26 incher...and display...i took 1st in original, only one other 26 showed   *_


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

73 Riveria, Good job dude, glad they put you in ORiginal class cuz that would have sucked if they put you against that Alien bike 

Anyway guys here's the breakdown, I'm still unloading and putting my stuff away so I have not had time to format my pictures but I took 400 pics at the show and will be burning them onto CDs within the next few weeks to anyone interested just send me like $2 to cover the CD and shipping costs PM me if you're interested. I'll post as many pics as I can up in here though.

Ok here goes:

1st place 20" Full Custom: Fantasy (FK)
Best Plating: Fantasy
1st Sweeps: Fantasy


1st place 16" Radical: TonyO
2nd place Sweeps: Tony O
Best Body Modifications: TonyO

1st place 12" Bike: Mortal Kombat
Best Display: Mortal Kombat

3rd place Sweeps: Care Bear bike (Group CC) :thumbsup:


Man of Steel didn't even show and so now he's been off the tour for a full year now which tells me he's doing some major work this year and will probably take out his new creation to either San Bernadino April 10th or to San Diego in June. So watch out BigTex and Prophecy cuz you might have some heavy comp from him :ugh:

I will post pics as soon as I can. I even got pics of some hynas by my bike including the LIL Diva, Vanessa :cheesy: 

Man that girl is just as hot in person as she is on her pics in here. She was very pleased to see me. She was like "Oh my God its my homie TonyO" She was all up on me huggin , kissin, rubbin them big tatas on me it was great. Made me appreciate the fact that my girl didn't come with me to the show :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I forgot to say that I took 2nd place in Sweeps. 

My first LRM sweeps win ever and damn is that trophy huge :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2005, 02:04 PM
> *I forgot to say that I took 2nd place in Sweeps.
> 
> My first LRM sweeps win ever and damn is that trophy huge  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2819677[/snapback]​*



CONGRATS.

HEY DID ANYONE FROM OVER HERE SHOW UP??


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations Tonyo, can't wait to see the pics. Hey those sweepstake trophies are addictive,  once you get one you always want more.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN IF SOMEONE WANTED TROPHIES WE COULD HAVE GIVEN QUITE A BIT.

WE WERE KEEPING THE SWEEPSTAKES ONES BUT THEY ENDED UP TAKING TOO MUCH SPACE.

ALL WE KEPT NOW ARE THE ONES FROM VEGAS.........

1998......1ST IN FULL CUSTOM
1999.......2ND SWEEPS
2000........BIKE OF THE YEAR
2003........BIKE OF THE YEAR
2004........2ND SWEEPS

I EVEN HAD TO TAKE THE TWO OLD FRAMES TO MY HOUSE TO MOUNT ON THE WALLS.........TRYING TO CLEAN UP A BIT.....


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Congrats TonyO :thumbsup: now get some pics :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2005, 01:03 PM
> *73 Riveria,  Good job dude, glad they put you in ORiginal class cuz that would have sucked if they put you against that Alien bike
> 
> Anyway guys here's the breakdown, I'm still unloading and putting my stuff away so I have not had time to format my pictures but I took 400 pics at the show and will be burning them onto CDs within the next few weeks to anyone interested just send me like $2 to cover the CD and shipping costs PM me if you're interested.  I'll post as many pics as I can up in here though.
> ...


hey tony is cool meeting you dude...nice job on the win...CONGRATS..yeah it was cool to show a bike...1st time for me...ive always shown cars. have to admit it was fun...kinda funny tho-I got alot of "Hey John is that yoru kid's bike? Where is your car?" it was funny bro! hey i am really amped to get my 51 done for San Berdoo!! man i hope it gets out of powdercoating soon? good job to all the guys who showed!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

congrats tony!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 7 2005, 11:48 PM
> *hey tony is cool meeting you dude...nice job on the win...CONGRATS..yeah it was cool to show a bike...1st time for me...ive always shown cars. have to admit it was fun...kinda funny tho-I got alot of "Hey John is that yoru kid's bike? Where is your car?" it was funny bro! hey i am really amped to get my 51 done for San Berdoo!! man i hope it gets out of powdercoating soon? good job to all the guys who showed!!
> [snapback]2819803[/snapback]​*


Yeah man how far is San Bernadino from PHX? I don't think I'll be able to make that one, I actually should concentrate on getting some stuff replated for the San Diego show. I hear that's only about 8 or 9 hours from me, same as Vegas so I'll probably try to go out there.

I need to get some nuts, bolts, and washers replated because right now they look like they're only nickel plated and I know the small detail stuff like that is what cost me 1st Sweeps this time around plus the lack of accessories :tears: 

But I should get my accessories back and done in a few weeks and definately should be ready to take on the bikes from Cali. Plus I wanna see if Man of Steel busts out in San Diego. I know that dude has gotta be workin on his stuff, he has not missed one PHX show since I started back in 2000. Even when he made the conversion from Small Change frame to Man of Steel he still showed that year so he must be bustin it out hard in the garage for this year. :dunno:

Ok pics will come shortly, at least a few pics so hold on..............


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here is your first peep at the all new Wicked Ride...........................................
............................Now the Tombstone Bike :cheesy: 

new upgraded 7'x7' Display

Don't worry BigTex I ain't goin for the title with this one, I just wanted to go for one of the best in AZ. Besides that you know what else I'm workin on


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sorry about the fuzzy quality of the pic, trying to resize down kinda screwed it up. Hopefully these next pics come out clear.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man, tony, that is awesome. i didn't know what to think when you told me the theme , but i knew it would different. i really like it! the frame looks kinda likt the mortal kombat frame, a little stretched


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here is the rake on the head tube and my stepped up diamond tank.

Notice the crappy fuggin wing nut on that bolt on the forks :twak: I never really noticed the small stuff like that until I broke down my old frame and put the parts on this new frame. I have a lot of small stupid stuff like that I gotta replate.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

any pics of the back or the murals?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 8 2005, 01:42 AM
> *man, tony, that is awesome.  i didn't know what to think when you told me the theme , but i knew it would different.  i really like it!  the frame looks kinda likt the mortal kombat frame, a little stretched
> [snapback]2820291[/snapback]​*


Funny you should say that cuz the guy that made Mortal Kombat made this one.

I wanted to get a molded seat pan like his. He stretched da hell out of this frame. My bike ended up being at lest a good 12" longer when put together than my old one, that's why I had to add an extention on my rail. That is why the rail has material covering both ends. The end by the front tire has the extention and I had to add the piece on the back to make it look right.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Close up shots of murals here.

This came from posters, and stain glass designs in local restaurants.

Notice the bad ass gold leafing job. Have you ever seen gold leaving done up like that? I haven't, its always been just squared off or straight ya know? This guy does bad ass work. Can you believe everything, murals, gold leaf, pinstripe, patterns, and base paint was only $650 on this bike? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mural on other skirt. Wyatt Earp, Virgil Earp, Morgan Earp, and Doc Holiday going down to the OK Corral to kick some ass in the most famous gunfight that only lasted 30 seconds


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Crystal Palace saloon right behind the seat on the molded rear fender.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Crystal Palace saloon right behind the seat on the molded rear fender.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

For all you haters :roflmao:


Vanessa loved me man she's my homegirl  . I'm postin this one up for all those haters in Off Topic haha.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

OH and by the way they're nice and soft


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Got some more pics for the "Girls posing with bikes" Topic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wow I see peeps lookin in here but not posting :tears:


Here's your #1 bike in Arizona, Fantasy. :thumbsup:


Ralph worked his a$$ off on this bike over the years mad props to him. See it IS possible for full custom to beat a radical custom bike, just takes attention to detail. Its all good though because I know the reasons he beat me and its no sweat. I mean know what things need to be done to my bike to make it 100% I ain't sweatin it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's the pic, my comp took a dump right now.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Finest Kreations BC Bustin loose on Arizona.

3 bikes with 8 awards, not bad eh?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Finest Kreations BC Bustin loose on Arizona.

3 bikes with 8 awards, not bad eh?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wicked Dragon and his Bro came out all the way from NYC to see the show. Finally making it out to the west coast for a show.

They helped hook me up with all the hynas to pose with my bike. Matt scoped Vanessa out and hooked us up for the photos. She's hella nice man she's like "Oh my God its my homie TonyO"


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I can't believe I didn't take pics of the Care Bear bike  But I have pics of it from vegas I think.

Anyway he took 3rd place sweepstakes :thumbsup: Groupe CC (I think that's how you spell it right?) :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

is that your new frame it looks pimp


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah baby grab those monsters :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Picst look very good TonyO :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im sorry but I dont like it. Its ok but I expected something different.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 8 2005, 02:27 AM
> *is that your new frame it looks pimp
> [snapback]2820484[/snapback]​*



Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2005, 02:29 AM
> *Im sorry but I dont like it. Its ok but I expected something different.
> [snapback]2820499[/snapback]​*





Why not man? What's wrong with it? 

I plan to finally getting around to putting my hydro line from the cylinder and getting a convertable top pump to put on the rail.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

damm theyre big did you cop a feel


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2005, 03:31 PM
> *
> 
> Why not man?  What's wrong with it?
> ...


It looks good. The paint is cool and the parts are bad ass but the frame is just too simple. I dont know. Im not hating on it, dont get me wrong, it deserves all the awards it gets.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 7 2005, 03:31 PM
> *damm theyre big did you cop a feel
> [snapback]2820517[/snapback]​*


Please answer this question first.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I like your acessories,the girl is a must maybe thats what got you the most points!!  clean bicycle


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2005, 03:58 PM
> *OH and by the way they're nice and soft
> [snapback]2820390[/snapback]​*


what did you expect? hard as rocks :uh:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2005, 04:35 PM
> *Please answer this question first.
> [snapback]2820532[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

No I didn't wanna get busted in case her man was lurking around somewhere :ugh:

But I felt them enough on my chest to know what they're like  


To me the best features on the frame are the tank being stepped up OCC style kinda how they did the firetruck bike and the lower support bar being diamond shaped as well. 

I like the whole rear skirt/seat mold too. I mean that whole entire bar was removed that connects the axle hooks to up under where the seat goes and was replaced with all sheet metal.


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2005, 04:58 PM
> * OCC style
> [snapback]2820659[/snapback]​*


http://www.schwinnstingray.com


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Owner of this bike is a cool guy. He took best paint, graphics, and engraving.  

Paint is just like on that "EarthQuake" Car. The hynas were all up on that car all day taking pics man it was crazy.


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

TonyO congratulations on that 1st place and 2nd place sweepstake, Because you'r moving on up to the eastside :biggrin:. But any way I'm glad that your club did good.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

HELL YEAH

FINEST KREATIONS KILLED IN PHOENIX!!!

THE NEW FRAME LOOKS GOOD TONY!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2005, 06:06 PM
> *Owner of this bike is a cool guy.  He took best paint, graphics, and engraving.
> 
> Paint is just like on that "EarthQuake" Car.  The hynas were all up on that car all day taking pics man it was crazy.
> [snapback]2820698[/snapback]​*



isn't that aftershock's bike?


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey TonyO those pix came out nice of you and Vanessa. I took one for her on my phone but it didnt come out that good. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

man thats amazing...i didnt even relize it was your bike cuz i was lookin at those models lol....then i noticed the parts n was like....those r tonyos rims ...its looking good i was wondering what it would look like....didnt expect that at all


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2005, 05:06 PM
> *Owner of this bike is a cool guy.  He took best paint, graphics, and engraving.
> 
> Paint is just like on that "EarthQuake" Car.  The hynas were all up on that car all day taking pics man it was crazy.
> [snapback]2820698[/snapback]​*


That paint job is bad ass. Does anyone know who painted it?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh shit i almost forgot to say congrats to TonyO. Looking good. Looks like FK cleaned house.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

CONGRATS TO ALL THAT SHOWED IN PHX........

CONGRATS TO HOMIE TONYO.......ON HIS NEW FRAME AND SWEEPSTAKES WIN.

FRAME LOOKS NICE. YOU CAN SEE THE HARD WORK PUT INTO IT.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn seeing these pics makes more impatient. I cant wait to Dallas. I know the competition goings to be tough.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Congrats Tonyo! That new frame is hella nice homie. Oh yeah and that Vennessa is one hot chick.


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

thnx for the compliments on my bike. im really happy about how it came out and it was nothing what i had expected. as for the best engraing plaque, i really dont believe i deserved it. your guys' stuff is way cleaner than mine and desreved it more than mine does. but i guess the judges seen something that they liked or somthing. your guys' bikes looked very good too. hope to see u out in san berdoo and san diego and ontana and the other shows.


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

heres a pic of a fine ass chic wit my bike. her name is tai.


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

wrong pic


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Guys! Just got home from AZ long ASS flight man! The show was great I want to thank all of the guys from AZ for a good time out there and to my homegirl Vanessa for showing us much LOVE!!! Hey here are some pics of what I got from the show until I finally download all pics.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: FinestKreations setting up!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: FK TOMBSTONE!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

FANTASY CONGRATS!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TONYO CHILLIN AT THE SHOW!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey thats it for now guys! Im getting real tired man gotta get some sleep but hey I will be posting more pics tommorow! :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn dude that Aftershock bikes looks bad ass :thumbsup: post some more pics of it :biggrin: from tha look of a few of those pics it doesnt look like many people were there :dunno:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

DAMN! Congrats TonyO! Mad respect!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Mar 8 2005, 10:12 AM
> *thnx for the compliments on my bike. im really happy about how it came out and it was nothing what i had expected. as for the best engraing plaque, i really dont believe i deserved it. your guys' stuff is way cleaner than mine and desreved it more than mine does. but i guess the judges seen something that they liked or somthing. your guys' bikes looked very good too. hope to see u out in san berdoo and san diego and ontana and the other shows.
> [snapback]2822385[/snapback]​*



I'm still trippin on that crazy paint job man. Well Fantasy took it for best engraving last year and I don't think you've showed in PHX before but I dont know. 

I was kind of hoping to take Best Engraving because of my plaque and having all 4 spinners engraved on both sides but I think the lighting screwed me on that, I dont think they really got to see that  

Its all good though dude I'm happy with what we got and I'm glad they gave you best paint and graphics and engraving :thumbsup:

If ya weren't Neigborhood Dreams BC already we'd be recruitin you to hook up with us man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 8 2005, 11:02 AM
> *damn dude that Aftershock bikes looks bad ass :thumbsup: post some more pics of it :biggrin: from tha look of a few of those pics it doesnt look like many people were there :dunno:
> [snapback]2822483[/snapback]​*



Those pics were taken Sunday before 11 that's why it was so dead in there. Between 11 and noon is when everyone started piling up in there man for reals. There was a steady line to come in up until at least 2 or 3. Lots of peeps came to the concert ya know. They said this was the biggest PHX show they've ever had.

I always make sure to snap as many pics as I can before people start getting there so I can have clear shots without bodies all over blockin ya know :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Mar 8 2005, 10:19 AM
> *wrong pic
> [snapback]2822393[/snapback]​*


:worship:

Damn man I was hoping to get that chick but she was so busy with EarthQuake I didn't get her :tears:

All the chicks with my bike just wanted to stand with it but that's ok. I'll have to post pics of the hynas with my bike tomorrow. 

I burned them on a DVD+R and my drive at work won't read it :twak: I'll have to put them on my memory stick and bring them in tomorrow


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Just a few more pics I wanted to add, heres a pic of myself and Ralph the owner of Fantasy, we were just kickin it at the show it was the best show I have ever been to.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Fantasy Showing strong!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

To all my FinestKreations B.C. Homies watch out im comin out there next year with WickedDragon68 dont worry about that the lineup is going to be huge!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 8 2005, 07:12 PM
> *Just a few more pics I wanted to add, heres a pic of myself and Ralph the owner of Fantasy, we were just kickin it at the show it was the best show I have ever been to.
> [snapback]2823277[/snapback]​*



Hell yeah man those Funk Master Flex shows ain't got nothin on LRM west coast shows man you know how we roll out here now


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam you guys put it down TONY hey I know you liked the hook up on them HYNAS man! 
They were sweet especially Vanessa, we appreciate the LOVE!!! Hey TONY you know ill be out there next year showing wit the fam! And of course this EASTCOAST aint got nothing on the WEST 100% LOWRIDING not DICK RIDING LIKE SOME OF THESE EAST COAST CLUBS!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

THE PLAQUE LOOKING TIGHT!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 8 2005, 07:17 PM
> *Dam you guys put it down TONY hey I know you liked the hook up on them HYNAS man!
> They were sweet especially Vanessa, we appreciate the LOVE!!! Hey TONY you know ill be out there next year showing wit the fam! And of course this EASTCOAST aint got nothing on the WEST 100% LOWRIDING not DICK RIDING LIKE SOME OF THESE EAST COAST CLUBS!
> [snapback]2823300[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: Hell yeah man Vanessa is da bomb. She's nice and sweet too not all stuck up like a lot of the other hynas out there. Vanessa keeps it real :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

MORTAL KOMBAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 8 2005, 07:12 PM
> *Just a few more pics I wanted to add, heres a pic of myself and Ralph the owner of Fantasy, we were just kickin it at the show it was the best show I have ever been to.
> [snapback]2823277[/snapback]​*



Haha look at the little kid on the right he's like "Dayum" :0


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Some more pics of TOMBSTONE THE HEAVY HITTER OF FK AZ~


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 8 2005, 07:22 PM
> *Some more pics of TOMBSTONE THE HEAVY HITTER OF FK AZ~
> [snapback]2823326[/snapback]​*



You ain't jokin with that "heavy" part man that bike is at least a good 20 lbs heavier than my old Wicked Ride frame man. Its long as hell too, ain't no carrying that one by myself


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone have anymore pics of other bikes at the show?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

oh man i didnt kno that was aftershock...iv always wanted to see what it was like painted ....turned out really good man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2005, 07:35 PM
> *Does anyone have anymore pics of other bikes at the show?
> [snapback]2823386[/snapback]​*


I got tons but I'll have to post up tomorrow because the DVD +R disk I burned them on won't read in my PC at work.

I'll try to bring them in and post them up tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 8 2005, 09:03 AM
> *I got tons but I'll have to post up tomorrow because the DVD +R disk I burned them on won't read in my PC at work.
> 
> I'll try to bring them in and post them up tomorrow.
> [snapback]2823474[/snapback]​*


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Tonyo man, the new frame looks SWEET! Great job on it. Can you ride it or is it to small, or is it not rideable at all?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Mar 9 2005, 12:56 AM
> *Tonyo man, the new frame looks SWEET! Great job on it. Can you ride it or is it to small, or is it not rideable at all?
> [snapback]2824583[/snapback]​*


Well it all works you know, pedals turn the circumference, flywheel brake, left and right hand turn, etc according to LRM rulebook. 

If you tried to ride it though you may screw up the paint without putting some cloth around that hole where the chain goes through. It would be a good size for a little kid to ride but its not comfy for adults to ride cuz you'd be a little cramped.


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

So its more a work of art, i see. It's still really cool man.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Mar 9 2005, 01:06 AM
> *So its more a work of art, i see. It's still really cool man.
> [snapback]2824617[/snapback]​*


Yeah man there ain't no way I'm rollin down the street on this one. But like lowrider show cars you got your daily drivers and your trailer queens


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Im a trailor queen IVLIFE I was once a street bike but just got boring. Hey TONY you know the bike looks real good man!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 9 2005, 06:07 PM
> *Im a trailor queen IVLIFE I was once a street bike but just got boring. Hey TONY you know the bike looks real good man!
> [snapback]2827709[/snapback]​*


Yeah man now you gotta work on your stuff for next year and help out gangstersParadise with his parts too.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Fo Reals! Im working on some stuff I couldint control myself I jumped right into the garage yesterday and started messing with my wheels and adding more square twisted bars, its looking good. Yeah I gotta get in touch with GANGSTERSPARADISE. Dont worry I should be ready for next year Miami show if all goes well. Ralph and I will sit down on the display situation. You know how that goes.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey wickedragon, where's the rest of the pics bro?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 9 2005, 07:11 PM
> *hey wickedragon, where's the rest of the pics bro?
> [snapback]2827870[/snapback]​*


I'll try to post my pics up tomorrow. I didn't have time to throw them on my memory stick last night


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 9 2005, 08:30 AM
> *I'll try to post my pics up tomorrow.  I didn't have time to throw them on my memory stick last night
> [snapback]2827927[/snapback]​*


  I was going to say, There is no way that there was only 4 bikes out there.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2005, 07:51 PM
> *  I was going to say, There is no way that there was only 4 bikes out there.
> [snapback]2827981[/snapback]​*



Yeah man only 4 bikes showed this year :tears:

Haha naw I took pics of every single bike there except maybe one or two street customs. Actually I did not snap a pic of the Care Bear bike I dont know how I missed that one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no wonder tony placed 2nd, there was only 4 bikes.

HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'm just kidding tony, you know i'm playing man.. 

you deserved it (the win)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 9 2005, 08:03 PM
> *no wonder tony placed 2nd, there was only 4 bikes.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


:guns:  :twak:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i told you i was just kidding

noe==>


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ooppss, wrong button

me==> :twak: <==Tony

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam I just realized I only took a few pics of other bikes I havent had time to download those pics from my CAM but I will soon. All the bikes where good, Aftershock was pretty nice also much props out to him!


----------



## PedalScrapers.com (Jul 24, 2003)

GOOD JOB GUYS!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Wheres the rest of the pics at????????

O yeah, Wickeddragon, check your damn e-mail :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Some pictures HernansCustomEngraving.com not alot of bicycles
http://www.hernanscustomengraving.com/page8.html


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ICANT BELIEVE IT!!! THE SAME DAMN PICTURES!!! WTF?!?!?

Someone is fired. (I have always wanted to use this) :twak: :guns:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Maybe not that many bicycles show :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 10 2005, 08:05 AM
> *Maybe not that many bicycles show :dunno:
> [snapback]2830896[/snapback]​*


Not as many bikes as last year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Finally, the pics you've been waiting for........



X Trike seat. He took 1st place Sweeps for Trike and Best Upholstery


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

X Trike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Never noticed how small his turntable is. Dayum. His trike is proabaly as heavy as my bike I gotta find out what kind of motor that is. :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bike that was setup next to X trike. Local show bike I believe.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAYUM!!! Hey Tony is he getting down wit FK out there?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Blue street custom outside


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

another outside bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 10 2005, 06:44 PM
> *DAYUM!!! Hey Tony is he getting down wit FK out there?
> [snapback]2832399[/snapback]​*


Well I'm hoping we can pick him up. He said he's definately interested and has to think about it a little.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

You guys didint get his Telephone #?




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2005, 08:50 AM
> *Well I'm hoping we can pick him up.  He said he's definately interested and has to think about it a little.
> [snapback]2832431[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Another shot of that bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 10 2005, 06:51 PM
> *You guys didint get his Telephone #?
> [snapback]2832434[/snapback]​*


No :twak: I gave him a card to call me though so we'll see what happens I guess


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Reppin the local team


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

closeup of that frame


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Its all good! WE STILL ON TOP OF THIS GAME!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

bad ass sound system on this trike :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rear box of that blue trike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

73 Rivi's bike up in hur bustin out with 1st place Original


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I liked his sterling silver feathers on that one.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This one is just bad ass . I'm glad he got a feature article last year.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sand painted.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Kokopeli Forks  

Y'all dont know nothin about that on the east coast


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I dont know how they judge the paint but they gotta give this guy props. He's the only bike out there on the circuit to have this paint. Mad props :thumbsup:

If he wasn't in a club already I'd have been recruiting him.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Street custom competition was fierce. Majority of the bikes this year was street custom.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Other side of "Painted Spirit" :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm doing him justice by showing detail that the feature article missed altogether. 

To you LRM photographers I got your back :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I helped the owner's mother figure out what class her son is in with his ride.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My homie Johnny's bike. Gotta find those parts I'm sellin bro :thumbsup:


Seat was covered with plastic cuz it was still wet outside


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Jokers BC throwin it down


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cool frame mods :thumbsup:

I like that turntable rail, very inspiring.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Peep the bumble bee lights on the fender of the spare tire


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dunno if I posted this one of Fantasy or not but detail pics are coming next.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The following pics will illustrate how Fantasy beat my bike. Its all in the details. Ralph did not let ONE screw or washer go un plated. Mad props for keepin sweepstakes in da club :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bad ass twisted seat. 

Peep da murals. :0


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

BAD ASS BIKE I MUST SAY IN PERSON THIS THING IS INCREDIBLE MUCH PROPS TO MY AZ HOMIES FOR KEEPING THIS WHOLE FK LIFESTYLE ALIVE!





> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2005, 09:21 AM
> *The following pics will illustrate how Fantasy beat my bike.  Its all in the details.  Ralph did not let ONE screw or washer go un plated. Mad props for keepin sweepstakes in da club :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2832583[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Fully engraved fenders. No wonder he takes best plating all the time take a look how clean it is :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Fully engraved double stack mirrors Casino Dreamin style.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

When you got PedalScrapers correspondants out there thrown down the detail pics are no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That my friends is your #1 bike in Arizona 2005


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YEAH MAN! TOP NOTCH SHIT RIGHT THERE!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mad props to my homie Aftershock


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rear skirts are stepped out 3D style.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

nice forks and sissybar


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

See what I meant about the 3D skirts? :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I believe this is a 16" Radical. I've seen him in Vegas before.  

Firme Image CC I think is his club's name.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This guy is 100% Guranteed to cop an indoor spot every single year in PHX since 2000 like clockwork.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

X Trike commin at ya with the triple headlight setup


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sorry guys gotta post up Anaconda.

Why the hell was everybody hating on this car up in here last year? Damn man I mean its pretty bad ass if you ask me.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Possibly the most expensive convertable top ever made


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

at the hop


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TIGER LOPEZ PUT IT DOWN ON THAT CAR ALL THE ENGRAVING AND PLATING! DAM MUCH PROPS TO MY HOMIE AND THANKS FOR SHOWING US FROM NYC MUCH LOVE! HEY I GOT TO POLISH HIS UNDER CARRIAGE BEFORE THE SHOW STARTED ON SUNDAY!




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2005, 09:39 AM
> *Sorry guys gotta post up Anaconda.
> 
> Why the hell was everybody hating on this car up in here last year?  Damn man I mean its pretty bad ass if you ask me.
> [snapback]2832649[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Startin to run out of pics guys.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Barbie car


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My back hurt just lookin at this. ouch :0 

Better do somethin about that spine dude :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0 

ow my neck ow my back.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Compeitition for Mortal Kombat . 12 " Bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

26" Alien Offspring


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Think Pink.

This reminds me of old school Ed Wood and his angora sweaters :ugh:



"Plan 9 from Outer Space" Movie, cheesiest Sci Fi movie of all times :roflmao:

No relation to this trike though


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bright light city gonna set my soul gonna set my soul on fire..........

oh sorry, lookin at dem dice bring me back to Vegas


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ah yeah boy I love that seat.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn it now I can't get "Viva Las Vegas" out of my head. Make it stop....... arrrrrggghhhhh


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ah yeah boy Raiders bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Peep the football helmet lookin headlight :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Love the spikes :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Clean Setup


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

No bike left behind, can't forget lil homie here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Had to get a shot of the mural on that last one.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

He goes to Vegas too. 16" Street custom. He's part of Phoenix Riderz CC I believe.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tank is removable. Its like a cover that goes on top of the welded tank. He had it on the display last year. cool idea.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

lookin good Tony uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

had more pics than I thought :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Seat mural on that last one on a turntable


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

damn - some wicked rides outthere! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

man tonyo those r some killer pics....i cant wait to go home n save them all....i wish i could go to some shows....hopefully i get a car soon n i can come down to some shows n see everything ......thats probly the downside of living in canada...u guys got the sickest shows


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 10 2005, 08:25 PM
> *man tonyo those r some killer pics....i cant wait to go home n save them all....i wish i could go to some shows....hopefully i get a car soon n i can come down to some shows n see everything ......thats probly the downside of living in canada...u guys got the sickest shows
> [snapback]2832895[/snapback]​*


Thanks man. My deal is that I always try to get a pic of every bike at every show I go to ya know. :cheesy: 

My bad to Care Bear bike for no pics but I got pics from last year's Vegas show I can post up.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I call this one 8 Ball. Check out the seat. :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

8 Ball valve caps with real 8 ball center. nice :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I must say this is the best show so far on the WestCoast! I mean dam I have never seen a show that jammed packed. FinestKreations held it down bring home both 1st and 2nd place sweeps. WOW! I think im going to take my bike out to AZ next year. But for now guys Fontana CA is the next show we hitting up. Taking that long ass 6-7 hour flight its that real Lowrider dedication!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Can't leave this green trike out. Very nice paint on this one.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I didint get any pics of the out door bikes, Hey TONY when you sending me that CD full of pics?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 10 2005, 08:55 PM
> *I must say this is the best show so far on the WestCoast! I mean dam I have never seen a show that jammed packed. FinestKreations held it down bring home both 1st and 2nd place sweeps. WOW! I think im going to take my bike out to AZ next year. But for now guys Fontana CA is the next show we hitting up. Taking that long ass 6-7 hour flight its that real Lowrider dedication!
> [snapback]2833012[/snapback]​*



Save your $$$ for Vegas bro. Not saying Fontana isn't worth it cuz I know they throw a bad ass show too but if you're gonna come to the west again Vegas is the place to be man.

Fontana show: June 12th

San Diego: June 26th

San Bernadino: April 10th

Those be the next show dates coming up.

Vegas Super Show Oct 9th


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Im definately going to be in VEGAS as soon as I get back from Fontana all the reservations will be on VEGAS for sure. I was thinking of going out to TAMPA but thats cutting it close plus im trying to get my bike done. So I need to stay here and make some $$$$. But yeah Fontana is the show man! Then Vegas for sure!




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Save your $$$ for Vegas bro.  Not saying Fontana isn't worth it cuz I know they throw a bad ass show too but if you're gonna come to the west again Vegas is the place to be man.
> 
> Fontana show:  June 12th
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Green trike lookin serious


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Green trike lookin serious


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Finally 2 bikes show up from down my way in Southern Arizona :cheesy: '



Tucson bike. AZ Riders CC I think is the name. nice mods


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Homies bike also from Tucson. AZ Riders in da house.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Frenched antennas always look good on a bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Even Sonic Cruizer was there :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sonic Wheels


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn i like them rims :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sonic headlight


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I was trippin out on these pedals :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sonic mufflers


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn those pedales look sick uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Only Legions bike that showed.

Out of Legions Mesa I believe


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Legions AZ reppin it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Legions bike :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I liked that diamond tank.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TONY wheres my CD of PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Have to throw this quad up in here 

The alarm on it went off like every 60 seconds though, funny at first but after a while it was like "enough already" 

But its all good, first quad I've seen on spinners :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn thats bad ass :thumbsup: do u sell CD wit pics on them Tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Finest Kreations Lineup.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ah yeah my homeboyz Matt and his bro gave me the hookups for the hynas.



CDs will be available in a week or so. $2 with shipping for 400 pics from this show. I'll throw in pics of past Super Shows as well just to fill the CD


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TONY you know how we do it homie! Hyna Ville!


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

We aint stop cause we cant stop!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ya era tiempo tony,

j/k

nice pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2005, 11:14 AM
> *Only Legions bike that showed.
> 
> Out of Legions Mesa I believe
> [snapback]2833113[/snapback]​*


That bike is nice


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

She's just amazing you guys. She's so hot, so nice and sweet, and so real unlike some of the snobby models out there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What were you lookin at Matt? :dunno:

Ah yeah work it Vanessa :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

maaan....she is pretty hot....oh damn...and theres a bike 2 :O


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My 3 :cheesy:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah I cant wait till Fontana now man! If its like that out in AZ I can imagine in CA. Hey TONY you know you where feelin the hook up with Vanessa!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

what were the awards for?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN COME DOWN TO A TEXAS SHOW..........HELL COME TO ALL THREE..........THEY ARE NORMALLY KICKING IT...........


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

This year is going to be a fun one! And I know next year is going to be even crazier! Im thinking of towing my shit out to AZ in a mini Trailor, pull that shit wit my Monte Carlo SS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 10 2005, 11:26 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah I cant wait till Fontana now man! If its like that out in AZ I can imagine in CA. Hey TONY you know you where feelin the hook up with Vanessa!
> [snapback]2833715[/snapback]​*



True true


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 10 2005, 11:26 PM
> *what were the awards for?
> [snapback]2833716[/snapback]​*


Club awards:

1st place Sweepstakes: Fantasy
1st place 20" Full Custom: Fantasy
Best Plating: Fantasy

2nd place Sweepstakes: TonyO
1st place 16" Radical: TonyO
Best Body Modifications: TonyO

1st place 12" Bike: Mortal Kombat
Best Display: Mortal Kombat


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thats what im talking about, we taking home the trophys! TONY O had the baddest bike at the show! That paint was so fresh you can eat off of it. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 10 2005, 11:40 PM
> *Thats what im talking about, we taking home the trophys! TONY O had the baddest bike at the show! That paint was so fresh you can eat off of it. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2833765[/snapback]​*



Where do you think I ate my Carne Asada burrito at fool? The seat pan was the perfect size for it :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Damn that show looked kool, I wish i coulda been there

(POST # 900 :biggrin: )


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

East Coast meets West Coast chillin at the show


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

gangster


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Oops forgot about Dora The Explorer trike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Last pic I have of the bikes. Now I believe I have posted up at least one pic of every single bike at the show. Dayum I'm tired as hell.

Now on to post pics of the hop in Lowrider General to help out Trucca.com


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

that frame is huge....looks like a 26 but it isnt...that trike is cute lol


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

wait nvm...its a 26 inch frame that back fender isnt on lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 11 2005, 02:40 AM
> *that frame is huge....looks like a 26 but it isnt...that trike is cute lol
> [snapback]2834852[/snapback]​*


Yeah I think that one was 26"


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

pics still look good Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Sonic criser has to be one of my favorite lowrider bikes. I just love it and how different it is.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Mar 10 2005, 09:39 PM
> *Sonic criser has to be one of my favorite lowrider bikes. I just love it and how different it is.
> [snapback]2836009[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah. I love that bike.

That is the bike that really inspired me to start customizing my bike instead of just riding it. Im glad they got whitewalls back on there cause in that pic in the most recent LRB they got those black ones and they didnt look good, I was kinda disappointed.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

kick ass pics Tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I forgot to mention the female pat downs at the show yeah :thumbsup:

I had to go out to the truck a couple of times. I got like 3 or 4 female pat downs. Ah, another great part of the show


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Did you guys know that the engraver of Anaconda 64 was the owner of GOLD RUSH the first Lowrider Bike of the Year winner. He is a really cool guy! We kicked it out at the show it was nice man to see legends!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2005, 05:08 PM
> *East Coast meets West Coast chillin at the show
> [snapback]2834613[/snapback]​*



more like Southwest desert meets east coast :biggrin: 

hey wickeddragon, how tall are you? reason i ask is cause in the LRB feature you look a lot smaller than in that pic?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 11 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Did you guys know that the engraver of Anaconda 64 was the owner of GOLD RUSH the first Lowrider Bike of the Year winner. He is a really cool guy! We kicked it out at the show it was nice man to see legends!
> [snapback]2838858[/snapback]​*



Actually they say Claim Jumper was the first Bike of the Year but personally I think it was that Field of Dreams bike in 94 wasn't it? :dunno: Watch that LRB Bike video. It was either Field of Dreams or that other one that doesn't really look Bike of the Year material with that trailor? :dunno:

Claim Jumper was cover bike of LRB issue 1 in 1993 but I dont know if they had a bike of the year title or not back then 

I think Anaconda is a bad ass car :thumbsup: Plating could be better on it but other than that the modifications are great but the best part is that Impala emblem radiator. I mean dayum I have never seen another car with a custom radiator like that. :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK GOLD RUSH WAS THE FIRST WINNER......ACCORDING TO THAT ONE ARTICLE IN LRB........


ACCORDING TO THE ARTICLE THIS IS HOW IT WENT DOWN....

1993---ET
1994---GOLD RUSH
1995---TWISTED OBSESSION
1996---CASINO DREAMIN
1997---CASINO DREAMIN
1998---CASINO DREAMIN
1999---CASINO DREAMIN
2000---WOLVERINE
2001---SPAWN
2002---SPAWN
2003---WOLVERINE
2004---LAST PROPHECY

SO THERE IS THE HISTORY OF THE LRB TITLE......


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah I was 19 in that pic in LRB homie, im about 5 11" So im not that tall. Yeah its the WEST MEETS THE EAST and its going to continue from 2005 and beyond. It was a good show nice to rep with the club and see how they put it down. Maybe ill make the long drive and bring the new WickedDragon to the west!




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 11 2005, 12:05 PM
> *more like Southwest desert meets east coast :biggrin:
> 
> hey wickeddragon, how tall are you?  reason i ask is cause in the LRB feature you look a lot smaller than in that pic?
> [snapback]2838900[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 11 2005, 10:52 PM
> *I THINK GOLD RUSH WAS THE FIRST WINNER......ACCORDING TO THAT ONE ARTICLE IN LRB........
> ACCORDING TO THE ARTICLE THIS IS HOW IT WENT DOWN....
> 
> ...


What was the ET bike? :dunno:

I think you're wrong about the 94-95 titles because that Field of Dreams bike was a bike of the year in 1995 and I believe Twisted Obsession had the title in 94

I dont think Gold Rush ever had the title.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 11 2005, 10:52 PM
> *I THINK GOLD RUSH WAS THE FIRST WINNER......ACCORDING TO THAT ONE ARTICLE IN LRB........
> ACCORDING TO THE ARTICLE THIS IS HOW IT WENT DOWN....
> 
> ...


CasinOWNED

:roflmao: Damn off topicers got me all jacked up like them :twak:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tony's right, Field of Dreams did win Bike of the Year either 94 or 95


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THAT IS STRAIGHT FROM THE MAGAZINE. IT HAS MIKE LOPEZ ON THE COVER FROM WHEN HE WON HIS LAST TITLE.

IT SAYS THE ET BIKE WAS OWNED BY RAY ESTRADA AND BEAT OUT CLAIM JUMPER IN 1993.

IT SAYS THAT GOLD RUSH WON IN 1994 BEATING OUT CLAIM JUMPER AND FELIX THE CAT......

IN 1995 FIELD OF DREAMS WENT UP AGAINST TWISTED OBSESSION. SAYS TWISTED OBSESSION WON OUT CUZ OF A HYDRAULIC TRAILER.

I KNOW TWISTED WON IN 95 BUT ANYTHING BEFORE THAT IS JUST FROM WHAT I READ.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think BIG TEX is right I did read the same thing, even the owner of Gold Rush said it himself he did get Bike of the Year but I do know that Field of Dreams was a bad ass bike that got Bike of the year also. But dam everything before Casino seems to be a huge BLUR!! DAM DID HE HIT THE SCENE THAT HARD THAT EVERYONE FORGOT WHO IS WHO AND WHAT IS WHAT???? WOW! But yeah it would be nice to Casino Dreamin out again on a Turntable! But it would also be a scary day if he redid Casino shit id go broke trying to beat him! :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN IT WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE HIM COME OUT AGAIN.

LIKE A GREAT LOWRIDERBIKE BUILD OFF.......

IT WOULD BE COOL TO SEE LRM ALLOW FORMER CHAMPS BACK ON THE CIRCUIT FOR A YEAR OR TWO.........IMAGINE A SUPERSHOW WITH 

CASINO......SPAWN......WOLVERINE.....PROPHECY.......PINNACLE.......FREDDY....

MAN KNOWING ONLY 1/2 THOSE GUYS WOULD PLACE AND 1/2 WOULD BE EMPTY HANDED.......


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Your right even bring back some of those really sweet FULL CUSTOM bikes that where around at that time, like DAZZA, Blue Fantasy, Woody Wood Pecker, alot of bikes from Legions, Candy Man. Shit there are alot of bikes that would take over today if they did bust out.





> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 11 2005, 02:26 PM
> *MAN IT WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE HIM COME OUT AGAIN.
> 
> LIKE A GREAT LOWRIDERBIKE BUILD OFF.......
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 12 2005, 12:15 AM
> *THAT IS STRAIGHT FROM THE MAGAZINE.  IT HAS MIKE LOPEZ ON THE COVER FROM WHEN HE WON HIS LAST TITLE.
> 
> IT SAYS THE ET BIKE WAS OWNED BY RAY ESTRADA AND BEAT OUT CLAIM JUMPER IN 1993.
> ...


I'll have to read my copy of the mag again. When did Field of Dreams win the title? On the back cover of LRB The Video it shows him with his trophy 1995 

True dat, everything before Casino was a blur


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 12 2005, 12:26 AM
> *MAN IT WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE HIM COME OUT AGAIN.
> 
> LIKE A GREAT LOWRIDERBIKE BUILD OFF.......
> ...



Yep yep. You know what they should do at super show is they should separate it out so that Sweeps winners don't win anything in their class and give those trophies to the bottom 6 or something.

I mean cuz really if there were that many hot loking bikes it would be a damn shame for some to walk away with nothing.

So instead of 1st, 2nd, 3rd Radical also taking home Sweeps. They should just have sweeps winners take home those trophies and award top 3 radicals the best in their class.

What do y'all say? Are ya wit me? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

any pics of that casino dreamin bike?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

true, with all this talk about Casino Dreamin, why aren't there more pictures out there. i've only seen about 2 pictures of it, and everytime someone posts a pic of it it's the same picture.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 12 2005, 01:16 AM
> *true, with all this talk about Casino Dreamin, why aren't there more pictures out there.  i've only seen about 2 pictures of it, and everytime someone posts a pic of it it's the same picture.
> [snapback]2839692[/snapback]​*


I've never seen it in person but I would have a million pics of it if I did :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

seen that one and the one from onebadpup.com


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

those are two i'm talking about


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 12 2005, 01:20 AM
> *those are two i'm talking about
> [snapback]2839715[/snapback]​*



Yep those are the only two pics I have of it 

If I get a chance to go over to Mike's house I'll try to convince him to dig it out. He said its all crated up and put away right now but damn man the only pics I've ever seen are those two and whatever was in the LRB his last time out. I know they missed a lot of detail and that's what I wanna see 

I mean damn I'll unpack and pack it back up, its worth the work to do that to take some pics but we'll see.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yea iv always wanted to see that chain...been waiting so long...does he show ne more?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

as much as i don't like radical frames, that one i do like, a lot. i guess because the shape of the bike is still there


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

is mike jr. taking casino dreamin to vegas for the anniversary

ask mike sr. to send you some pics of casino


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

as detailed as it is, i saw a regular plain fender brace on it, unless i was seeing things


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## MR_Ouija (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^ i'd hit it :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

and NO im not talkin about MR. Ouija :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 13 2005, 06:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yeah I remember that chick rollin around on that bike at the show she's hot :thumbsup: There was so much other stuff going on I couldn't get a chance to talk to her.

:thumbsup: on the picture qulality. I mean damn that picture makes even that crappy ass building look good cuz for reals in reality that building looks like crap with the faded old yellow paint :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 12 2005, 07:41 PM
> *is mike jr. taking casino dreamin to vegas for the anniversary
> 
> ask mike sr. to send you some pics of casino
> [snapback]2842392[/snapback]​*


No he doesn't show it anymore. I dont know if he's taking it to Vegas this year. :dunno:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I was under the impression that casino was going to vegas this year. While we're on the topic, are we gonna do anything for the aniversary? We should have a huge party in vegas for the supershow. I would fly out for that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 15 2005, 12:14 AM
> *I was under the impression that casino was going to vegas this year. While we're on the topic, are we gonna do anything for the aniversary? We should have a huge party in vegas for the supershow. I would fly out for that.
> [snapback]2849435[/snapback]​*


I'm hoping he will. I mean he needs to bring it out for exhibition for our 10th. I'll get back to ya on if he is or not

You should fly out anyway to support the club dude :thumbsup: Matt came out to AZ for our show and he plans to go to Fontana and Vegas this year. He can't get enough of the west coast style


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll probably be there but I wanna do something big with the club. We should try to gather all the members, past and present, for a big banquet.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 15 2005, 12:22 AM
> *I'll probably be there but I wanna do something big with the club. We should try to gather all the members, past and present, for a big banquet.
> [snapback]2849478[/snapback]​*



Yeah they did that back in 2000 the last time we really showed strong in Vegas. We all ate dinner at the Rio Saturday night before the show.

Hopefully we can show strong again this year with more members than just the AZ crew holding it down ya know?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Yeah they did that back in 2000 the last time we really showed strong in Vegas.  We all ate dinner at the Rio Saturday night before the show.
> 
> Hopefully we can show strong again this year with more members than just the AZ crew holding it down ya know?
> [snapback]2849638[/snapback]​*


seriously, lets start organizing it now....we can call up everybody and get them all to go to vegas.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

It would be nice to get all the members together again, I lost track of everyone since 2000! I mean dam so many members we did have not even sure if they are around anymore. But yeah hey TONYO lets get it going maybe we can organize from now till then, you can count me in on the VEGAS action! :biggrin: 

Hey Gangster did you get my PM? Let me know, im not going to be able to make it out to TAMPA saving some $$$$$ for FONTANA SHOW so I will be sending you your fender and braces as soon as I get some $$$$ from you for the materials I used to make the braces. Let me know!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 15 2005, 01:10 AM
> *seriously, lets start organizing it now....we can call up everybody and get them all to go to vegas.
> [snapback]2849719[/snapback]​*



I talked to Mike yesterday and he said he'll bring Casino out if we get enough club members to go out there this year. So you guys know what you must do now, start calling up old members, recruit new ones....... lets roll


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAYBE HE CAN COMPETE...........YOU KNOW WIN THE CLASS BUT NOT THE TITLE........THAT WOULD BE FUNNY..........I THINK THAT IS HOW SOUTHSIDE 64 DID THE YEAR HE CAME OUT. HE WON HIS CLASS AND PLACED HIGH, BUT COULDN'T WIN THE TITLE CUZ HE WASN'T QUALIFIED.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAm! Lets get this thing going I hope that we can all make it out to the show I know you guys in AZ will be out there, it would be nice to see GangstersParadise come out to support the club, also TACO will probably be out there, dam I cant think of anyone else right now. HMMMM......where did all our old members go TONY! Hey hit me with the old listing of members its been a whiles.

It would be nice to see MIKE out there with Casino Dreamin, I mean then all of us can take part in helping him setup his display shit and its a big display at that. Well TONY time to start callin cause im going to try my best to recruit. :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 15 2005, 10:26 AM
> *I talked to Mike yesterday and he said he'll bring Casino out if we get enough club members to go out there this year.  So you guys know what you must do now, start calling up old members, recruit new ones....... lets roll
> [snapback]2853516[/snapback]​*


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

IM THERE!!!

give me some phone numbers and i'll help makesome phone calls.

Wickeddragon, i got your pm and i'll be sending the money as soon as i can. I just sent my fork for chrome last friday so i'll need to round up the cash. can you send me a pic of the braces? O yeah im not gonna make it to tampa either, I'll wait for miami next year and hit twice as hard.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah its better off you come out the right way homie, im definately going to show in Miami next year as Im also getting ready since im doing so much traveling everywhere not enough money and time for everything, but yea I will send pics to you ASAP. Let me know when you are ready to get that frame painted as we can get it done for you in less then 2 weeks. So let me know.

I hope you can make it out to LasVegas its our 10th Anniversary we need as many members as possible to show out there. I mean its not hard we just gotta bust out strong even if its to show the club some support.



> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 15 2005, 12:59 PM
> *IM THERE!!!
> 
> give me some phone numbers and i'll help makesome phone calls.
> ...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 15 2005, 02:07 PM
> *yeah its better off you come out the right way homie, im definately going to show in Miami next year as Im also getting ready since im doing so much traveling everywhere not enough money and time for everything, but yea I will send pics to you ASAP. Let me know when you are ready to get that frame painted as we can get it done for you in less then 2 weeks. So let me know.
> 
> I hope you can make it out to LasVegas its our 10th Anniversary we need as many members as possible to show out there. I mean its not hard we just gotta bust out strong even if its to show the club some support.
> [snapback]2854220[/snapback]​*


yeah i'll do my best to be in vegas, I dunno about bringing my bike, but it'll be there in spirit. Did you get my e-mail about the crown?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NOPE never got your E-mail homie what do you need?




> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 15 2005, 01:09 PM
> *yeah i'll do my best to be in vegas, I dunno about bringing my bike, but it'll be there in spirit. Did you get my e-mail about the crown?
> [snapback]2854226[/snapback]​*


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 15 2005, 02:10 PM
> *NOPE never got your E-mail homie what do you need?
> [snapback]2854230[/snapback]​*


DAMMIT
the e-mail said I was wondering about a crown to match the braces. Also how many braces did you make? I know i said 3 but I wasnt sure if that would cut it, I might need all 4. I guess if 3 doesnt work i'll just get another one, its not the end of the world, right?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I made two actually but I can make 2 more for you if need be I will send you pics ASAP, just the cost of materials will cost you a bit more just send me 60.00 and it will cover everything, pay pal is fine. Yeah I can make a tight crown for you, you want a regular crown or the extended crown style?



> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 15 2005, 01:15 PM
> *DAMMIT
> the e-mail said I was wondering about a crown to match the braces. Also how many braces did you make? I know i said 3 but I wasnt sure if that would cut it, I might need all 4. I guess if 3 doesnt work i'll just get another one, its not the end of the world, right?
> [snapback]2854248[/snapback]​*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

The price on the custom crown will be seperate. So I will let you know how much it will cost you. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 15 2005, 01:15 PM
> *DAMMIT
> the e-mail said I was wondering about a crown to match the braces. Also how many braces did you make? I know i said 3 but I wasnt sure if that would cut it, I might need all 4. I guess if 3 doesnt work i'll just get another one, its not the end of the world, right?
> [snapback]2854248[/snapback]​*


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 15 2005, 02:17 PM
> *I made two actually but I can make 2 more for you if need be I will send you pics ASAP, just the cost of materials will cost you a bit more just send me 60.00 and it will cover everything, pay pal is fine. Yeah I can make a tight crown for you, you want a regular crown or the extended crown style?
> [snapback]2854255[/snapback]​*


actually 2 braces is fine for now, i'll get the other 2 when I get to the rear fender finished cause regular braces might not fit.

For the crown, I wanted it extended, I'll let you know more when i see the braces. I decided to go from front to back and do all the parts, I almost finished my sissybar and I got this bad ass origional schwinn sprocket. I dunno if anyone noticed but i have an origional schwinn headlight on my bike, the same one that pinnacle has. He paid i think $75 or something for his and i got mine at a swap meet for $15! (bad ass huh)


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

No prob! Just let me know when your ready!  



> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 15 2005, 01:21 PM
> *actually 2 braces is fine for now, i'll get the other 2 when I get to the rear fender finished cause regular braces might not fit.
> 
> For the crown, I wanted it extended, I'll let you know more when i see the braces. I decided to go from front to back and do all the parts, I almost finished my sissybar and I got this bad ass origional schwinn sprocket. I dunno if anyone noticed but i have an origional schwinn headlight on my bike, the same one that pinnacle has. He paid i think $75 or something for his and i got mine at a swap meet for $15! (bad ass huh)
> [snapback]2854266[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TONYO WANTED YOU GUYS TO KNOW IF HE DOESN'T REPLY TO ANYONE HE ISN'T BLOWING THEM OFF........JUST THAT HE GOT LOCKED OUT OF FORUMS AT WORK.........


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 15 2005, 08:40 PM
> *MAYBE HE CAN COMPETE...........YOU KNOW WIN THE CLASS BUT NOT THE TITLE........THAT WOULD BE FUNNY..........I THINK THAT IS HOW SOUTHSIDE 64 DID THE YEAR HE CAME OUT.  HE WON HIS CLASS AND PLACED HIGH, BUT COULDN'T WIN THE TITLE CUZ HE WASN'T QUALIFIED.
> [snapback]2853575[/snapback]​*


Weird. :0 

Yeah he can compete and even take sweepstakes at normal tour shows just like Knight's Quest II did after his second title  

I dont think he likes taking it out cuz the display is such a biatch to set up


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 15 2005, 11:36 PM
> *TONYO WANTED YOU GUYS TO KNOW IF HE DOESN'T REPLY TO ANYONE HE ISN'T BLOWING THEM OFF........JUST THAT HE GOT LOCKED OUT OF FORUMS AT WORK.........
> [snapback]2854300[/snapback]​*


Thanks man. Yeah I can only get on LIL at night now. The damn network natzis at work have us tightened down like a ship.

First they take our IM programs away 2 years ago and now they take away all web forums and chat sites  That pisses me off. What am I supposed to do at work now? My job? :uh:


----------

